# Craftmans Lawn tractor w/20 hp HOV B & S



## ram5619 (Jul 10, 2005)

I have a craftmans lawn tractor with a LT 20 hp HOV V twin B & S engine and I need help on how to adjust the governor. 

Thanks in advance
RAM


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

didn't hold on to the owners manual?? oh and ohv


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

what are you trying to do to the governor ? set top rpm or just set it from the governor arm ? not sure what you want to adjust ?


----------



## RHomsley (Jul 10, 2005)

i'm trying to just get it set at all my engine wants to run at full rpm all the time,


----------



## RHomsley (Jul 10, 2005)

i've already had to replace the governor once on this engine and it was barely 2 years old, but the governor broke off on the inside, now it has happened again and i have replaced the governor but do not know how to set it properly. seems no matter how i turn the shaft it doesn't change the operation of the engine.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

ok,...why the two user names.....other then that, sears should help you.... or you can get the engine owners manual off the briggs website, i beleive that should tell you, but if the governor shaft from the engine, doesn't affect the speed, something was done wrong.


----------



## fords-n-mowers (May 6, 2005)

ram5619 said:


> I have a craftmans lawn tractor with a LT 20 hp HOV V twin B & S engine and I need help on how to adjust the governor.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> RAM


most motors are OHV. is the HOV the hover version?


----------



## RHomsley (Jul 10, 2005)

The reason for the two names is that a friend put my information in for me and he is not too familiar with small engines, as for the fact that it was put together wrong i seriously doubt that i have worked on small engines for awhile and just have never come up against anything like the governor adjustment on this particular briggs engine. from what i hear even sears technicians have a hard time getting the governor on these engines just right, i just thought there might be someone out there who had the same experiance with this engine and could tell me how to do it not just say that something must be wrong, if you know how to adjust one please tell me.


----------



## RHomsley (Jul 10, 2005)

ps. the owners manual will tell you nothing about adjusting the governor.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

you want to move the throttle to the wide open throttle position and watch the shaft coming out of the engine and see what way it turns then loosten the small bolt going through the governor arm , move and hold the throttle at wide open throttle then turn the shaft the same way as far as it will go its just going to be a little , then tighten the bolt and your done , as far as this engine having a problem with governors i will say yes i have had to change several if you have anymore ?'s just ask if its not reving to full rpms then you will have to bend the tab that the spring hooks to to put more tension on the governor arm thats for the high rpm , there is another spring on the governor i think thats called the static or (idle) tension spring if this is off it will want to surge or (hunt) @ idle or just a little off idle hope this helps you


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

RHomsley said:


> i'm trying to just get it set at all my engine wants to run at full rpm all the time,


 
hopefully it did not break inside , it might have just slipped on the shaft


----------



## RHomsley (Jul 10, 2005)

Thanks scrench i appreciate it very much that will help tremendously.


----------

